# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا أخبار الفيسبوك تجري تغييرات كبيرة على مستوى المناصب وتنشىء قسم البلوكشين

## mohamed73

يوم أمس، أعلن الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة الفيسبوك، السيد مارك زوكربيرج عن  تغيير هائل في مناصب الموظفين في إدارة الشركة من أجل إفساح المجال لقسم  البلوكشين ” blockchain ” الجديد.  لحسن حظ موظفي الفيسبوك، فإنه لم يتم التخلي عن أي موظف في الشركة. ومع  إنسحاب مؤسسي WhatsApp من الشركة بعد تقديمهما الإستقالة، فهذا الأمر جعل  الفيسبوك مجبرة على إجراء بعض التغييرات. على سبيل المثال، أصبح Chris  Daniels هو الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة WhatsApp خلفًا لـ Jan Koum.  رئيس قسم التكنولوجيا، السيد Mike Schroepfer، ونائب رئيس قسم النمو،  السيد Javier Olivan سيشرفان الآن على الأقسام المتعلقة بـ ” المنصات  والبنية التحتية الجديدة “، ونظام الإعلانات. أوضح David Marcus في مشاركة على الفيسبوك أنه سيتخلى عن منصب رئيس قسم  Messenger وبدء العمل في قسم البلوكشين من أجل إستكشاف جميع الفوائد  المحتملة التي يمكن أن تجلبها هذه التكنولوجيا إلى الشركة. والآن، سيشغل  السيد Stan Chudnovsky منصب رئيس قسم Messenger خلفًا للسيد David Marcus. أما بالنسبة لـ Kevin Weil من إنستاجرام، فهو سينضم الآن إلى قسم  البلوكشين المشكل حديثًا وسيحل محله السيد Adam Mosseri، والذي كان مشرفًا  على قسم News Feed في الفيسبوك. وجدير بالذكر أنه تم تأكيد جميع هذه  التغييرات في المناصب من قبل شركة الفيسبوك، ولكن لم يتم تقديم أي تعليقات  أخرى. ستكون الأشهر أو السنوات القليلة القادمة مثيرة للإهتمام حيث سنرى  على الأرجح إلى أين سيأخذ قسم البلوكشين الجديد شركة الفيسبوك.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

